# Antique Find



## Bandit (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Bandit (Aug 21, 2018)

Stumbled across this wonderful bicycle. I will admit that I do not know anything about vintage bicycles. Just looking for a little knowledge


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2018)

Those are amazing handle bars! Wow!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe a 60's Hawthorne? It also looks like a Sears bike, I don't know who made their bikes in the sixties?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 21, 2018)

Bars worth maybe 20x+ the bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks Huffy to me with that chainring & tank.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks Huffy to me with that chainring & tank.



Huffy?  no, I'm pretty cool headed right now...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 21, 2018)

Coolest handlebars ever for cruising !


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 21, 2018)

bars are simply insane!  
and I'm prepared to make an insane offer on them...10 dollars US cash money!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2018)

Who made all those bikes we're talking about from the sixties. Hawthorne, Sears bikes, Huffy etc.?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks Huffy to me with that chainring & tank.



Is that a slice of Pizza eating a Banana?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Is that a slice of Pizza eating a Banana?



KInda...


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 21, 2018)

It makes my teeth hurt looking at those awesome handle bars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Aug 21, 2018)

Those bars look like two friends got together with a case of beer and a torch.....saying stuff like " you know what would be cool"


----------



## anders1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Very cool! Welcome to the CABE!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Bars came off of a Columbia. The bike itself is proba late '60s-early '70s kinda looks AMF to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sven (Aug 22, 2018)

Maybe a Huffy Galaxie ?????


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 22, 2018)

That's what I was trying to put my finger on that was so familiar... the Galaxie. Pretty popular bike in mid-late sixties. Most were branded Huffy Galaxies or an offshoot, but made by Huffy.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 22, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Who made all those bikes we're talking about from the sixties. Hawthorne, Sears bikes, Huffy etc.?



ROLLFAST made them for rollfast, hawthorne,  firestone, huffy


----------



## ratina (Aug 22, 2018)

Post a pic of the rear dropouts. That will settle it


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 22, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> ROLLFAST made them for rollfast, hawthorne,  firestone, huffy
> 
> View attachment 856768
> 
> ...



Thanks, I thought it was something like that. Barry


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2018)

If you sell the handle bars send me a message to my inbox.They would look great on a rat bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> ROLLFAST made them for rollfast, hawthorne,  firestone, huffy
> 
> View attachment 856768
> 
> ...



Technically, Snyder is the company who built Rollfasts for D.P. Harris Hardware, and the others.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Who made all those bikes we're talking about from the sixties. Hawthorne, Sears bikes, Huffy etc.?



Huffy was it's own company, it's roots trace back through Huffman, Dayton, and the Davis Sewing Co. Sears sourced bikes from all over, though not from Snyder after the '20s. Most were made by Westfield/Columbia from the '20s through 1937, and small quantities after that. Murray became the main supplier from 1938 on, though Sears always ordered small lots through other companies to top off stock, including Monark, Ross, and Puch, and Huffy.


----------

